# Ray Hine Leopard Geckos - Any good?



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone has dealt with Ray Hine at all recently for any of his leos, the website hasn't been updated in a while but I know he sells a lot at Hamm and does a load of different morphs?

Anyone else purchased from him? Would you recommended his stuff?


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm never heard of them.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ray Hine is old school... He know's his stuff, make no mistake.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

puyopop said:


> hmm never heard of them.


Never herd of Ray hines:gasp:.He's only the reason you can go out and buy a Hybino:lol2:.

In the business of breeding reptiles for over 25 years


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

gazz said:


> Never herd of Ray hines:gasp:.He's only the reason you can go out and buy a Hybino:lol2:.
> 
> In the business of breeding reptiles for over 25 years


Old school indeed. But the website hasn't been updated since about 2005 when I looked at it. Just wondered why if he is still so big.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Why not mail him or give him a bell and find out direct

*E-Mail: [email protected]

Telephone or fax: +44 (0)1268 733505*


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Nic B-C said:


> Why not mail him or give him a bell and find out direct
> 
> *E-Mail:[email protected]
> 
> Telephone or fax: +44 (0)1268 733505*



I have already, the point of the thread was to find out any good or bad experiences before I decided to make a purchase. 

Unless someone can vouch for a positive experience buying from someone big like that, it is my opinion that you should think long and hard before buying from them.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Probabaly sells more to trade and doesnt need to update site or has given up then


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Have heard a lot about him and I know he is supposed to be very good, but I have never bought from him or known anyone who has, sorry I can't help.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i have brought loads of leos from him in the past and every single one has been spot on, i ordered 10 bell albinos females from him in november and got quite a mixture of bells when they arrived ( jungles, tangerines, sunglow, and standard bells.) so was very pleased.

i highly reccomend ray to anyone, even tho i'm giving up breeding leos i will still be purchasing from ray this year as i'm looking for some royal morphs.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I had a male Blizzard het albino and an Albino het blizzard female from him back when his site had last been updated - and he knew I was after a normal female, which he gave to me free of charge. 

Well-packed box, timely delivery; it was the most expensive reptile purchase I'd ever made at the time, and it went very well indeed.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i have bought from ray hine 3 fab geckos and would def recomend him.i met him in Hamm he is a very nice guy : victory:


----------



## ikbenmijke (Jun 23, 2010)

*ray hine*

well i bought my gecko there.
she seems to be just fine :2thumb:
so, if youre thinking about buying a gecko there , 
there is no reason to look any further,
cause he delivers fine animals. :razz:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I have just been to Rays yesterday and bought 18 leo's
excellent quality as always, i have been having dealings with Ray for 10-years now and never had a problem.
he has amazing stock at competitive prices.
i would highly recommend him
Ryan
ohh as for the website, he deals mainly at shows in holland and germany and in bulk to shops, and feels the website cost more to run and didn;t bring in that many customers.


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> i have brought loads of leos from him in the past and every single one has been spot on, i ordered 10 bell albinos females from him in november and got quite a mixture of bells when they arrived ( jungles, tangerines, sunglow, and standard bells.) so was very pleased.
> 
> i highly reccomend ray to anyone, even tho i'm giving up breeding leos i will still be purchasing from ray this year as i'm looking for some royal morphs.


you selling any now?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I am pretty sure CTO has sold all of his leo collection now - I bought quite a few and this thread was started in 2009!!


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have worked with ray hine and seen first hand how the lizards are kept and looked after as it was my job  he is very very! good at what he does and has some beautiful morphs!! i will be seeing him in a week or two for some rats :2thumb: also im looking for a sunglow and i will most definetly buy it from him 

just thought id share that i no first hand that all the geckos are and have in the past been very well looked after!


----------



## Sweetcheeks7911 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am planning on buying from him soon, so far he has given me great customer service! :2thumb:


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

ray hine was breeding reptiles when most of us were in nappys. he knows hes stuff.
he is also a first for breeding many reptiles in the uk. does make me laugh when i see people put on these forums that they have bred the first what ever in the uk and i know Ray bred it long ago.

hes leos will be as good or better than anyone elses.


----------



## Sweetcheeks7911 (Apr 17, 2014)

By the photos he has sent me of my potential first gecko (he sent me photos of a few), they look lovey, bright and healthy!

I can't wait to do business with him


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

puyopop said:


> hmm never heard of them.


Ray hind is the man behind the first full carrot tail,he is old school he knows his stuff with the leos.:2thumb:


----------

